# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Blizzard Corn or Snow Cal King?

## ThyTempest

Hey everyone,

My girlfriend really wants to get a colubrid, and she has it narrowed down to either a blizzard corn, a snow cal king or a mexi black king.  Between the blizzard corn and the snow cal king, which do you think will be whiter and have less/no pattern into adulthood?  If you have either one, please post pics of adults or sub-adults that may have changed color a little since they were hatchlings.

Thanks a lot

----------


## Patrick Long

I would say a Lampropeltis triangulum gaigeae

tri color as babies
http://milksnakes.com/pictures/encyclopedia/gaigae.jpg
changing color as subs
http://milksnakes.com/pictures/encyclopedia/gaigae2.jpg
solid as adults
http://milksnakes.com/pictures/encyclopedia/gaigae3.jpg


note that its not Lampropeltis getula nagrita (mexican black)



ps. i PROMISE thats the most technical you will EVER hear me...HA!!!

----------


## RichardA

I vote corn. 

I love the black milks as stated above....however corns seem to stay pretty calm for handling where kings and milks are usually a bit more, well, crazy.....LOL

----------


## reptile_jones

> I vote corn. 
> 
> I love the black milks as stated above....however corns seem to stay pretty calm for handling where kings and milks are usually a bit more, well, crazy.....LOL


I 2nd that!!!

----------


## TheMolenater2

I think Corns are awesome and blizzards are fantastic!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

If she is looking for a white snake here is a great one. The luecistic texas rat. sorry about the blurred shot.

----------


## RichardA

That would be the only ratsnake more spastic than the milks and kings.....rofl

I love the lucy rats though, just hate the attitude that 90% have.

----------


## tarsier

The blizzard would have more white than a snow cal king.

----------


## Argentra

Blizzard might only have a thin yellow stripe, but the king would have speckles all over most likely. The corn would be whiter.  :Smile: 

That, and corns are just...nicer.  :Very Happy:

----------


## missi182

My albino cal king is all white except for a teeny tiny yellow stripe that goes straight down the back, but geez hes a mean bugger - I would go for a corn.

----------


## Mina

I would have to vote for the blizzard corn.  I don't own any king snakes, but I have a friend who does and I don't like their temperments as well as my corns.  Plus right now a blizzard corn snake is my dream snake.

----------


## fergie

Go for a Blizzard Cal King instead of a Snow Cal King if, you are wanting an all white snake. Stunning looking snake especially when they hit adulthood.

Blizzard Corns just look ill to me!

----------


## ohyeahnow

I have corns and a king, and have owned both breeds over the years. I always liked my kings better, but the corns were better tempered, and much less picky eaters. Genetics will play a role in how white an offspring becomes, so if you were able to see the parents that would be a plus.

----------


## FloridaHogs

MBK....my mbk is the most docile snake I have ever had.  Much more docile than any of my corns.  He is so docile he even lets me hold his head without fighting.  Just waits for me to let it go again.

----------


## ohyeahnow

My corns will barely bite their prey LOL. Put the f/t in the tub and they crawl up and start eating. I have three and owned another as a kid. All were good feeders and very docile. I owned an Eastern king as a teenager that I caught in the wild. That snake ate well, never bit me or musked me. I rescued a CA King that was susposed to be nippy. Never struck, and once out of the cage he is a sweetheart. He has musked me twice though, somthing the corns never have. 

I like Kings better, but the corn snake would probably be more white. I loved the white rat snake personally.

I google image search will give you a lot of pics of both snakes.

----------


## Lucas339

i have an albino king so i would go snow king but love the lucy texas rats.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> I 2nd that!!!



i 3rd that my lucy texas rat snake is evil incarnate.  lol.  Shes still small so im hoping she will grow out of it.  But as for a patternless snake I would say nothing beats a lucy texas rat snake its a solid white snake with semi blue looking eyes very stunning snake and its a heck of a bang for the buck they are normally pretty cheap i think I picked mine up for about 40 bucks at the anaheim show.

----------


## Lucas339

yeah for sure the the texas lucy is my next.  my albino king is pretty evil as well.  she is a hatchling and thinks shes a rattler/cobra mix.  kinda funny!!

is your rat a pooper?

----------


## anendeloflorien

Kings 100% I have 2 albinos and they're out of this world. Just an all around cool snake and so easy to feed. You're gonna wind up paying through the nose for a _good_ blizzard corn. I've never heard of a snow king though. I know there are albinos (obviously) but I've never seen an anery so IDK how there would be snows.

----------


## fergie

> MBK....my mbk is the most docile snake I have ever had.  Much more docile than any of my corns.  He is so docile he even lets me hold his head without fighting.  Just waits for me to let it go again.


Have to agree! My MBK is of the same disposition. You can hold her head whilst checking her over, she feeds like a trooper when in shed and even lets you hold and take photo's of when she's heavily in blue!

----------


## fergie

> Kings 100% I have 2 albinos and they're out of this world. Just an all around cool snake and so easy to feed. You're gonna wind up paying through the nose for a _good_ blizzard corn. I've never heard of a snow king though. I know there are albinos (obviously) but I've never seen an anery so IDK how there would be snows.


There are Snow Kings out there but Blizzard Kings would be more common. On a different forum I frequent, one member has a very impressive Blizzard King but others would refer to it as a Snow but because it has a some very, very faint yellow through it, the owner refers to it as a Blizzard.

----------

